# Speakers



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys 

I own a BMW E46 and I want to upgrade the speakers on the back shelf.
I don't want to do any modifications just swap the speakers over.
Rainbow do a good set but a little expensive.
Any decent Pionner speakers that could do the job???

Thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you got the standard speakers (not the hifi upgrade or HK)? If you have what about installing the Sony sound on top amp? Really easy to install and really improves the sound.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

How you doin DMH-01

I have standard speakers in the car nothing special.
I can't stick any base boxes in the back as I have a baby and the missus isn't having any of it. So I just want somtihng that will directly replace what I have got.
Speaker for speaker.
These Sony speakers what is the model number mate ?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

When i had my E46 i bought the stage 1 upgrade from here:
http://bavariansoundwerks.com/

They use the rainbow speakers but its well worth it. A hell of an improvement. they should be able to provide you with just the rear ones. Direct fit and excellent quality compared to stock parts.

You could also try SSDD motorsport i think on the evotechnik forum or you'll find an answer there.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got an S60 and I'm looking at theiving the upgraded upgraded sound system out of a scrapper - is it worth considering that? You keep all the OEM stuff and unless you're careful you can end up getting a very unbalanced stage in the car - OEM know best and all that (up to a point)!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I would change the front speakers - why? Cos unless you have a chauffer, that is where you sit! Max Power and the 6x9 craze makes people think that the rear speakers are the most important. far from it. You don't go to a concert and turn your back on the crowd? Your ears are designed to prefer sounds that come from in front of them. To get any decent sound quality change the fronts.

If you can amp them, all the better, but it makes much more sense to change the fronts. The rears are just for a bit of rear fill.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Like roscopervis says no need for rear speakers .. Won competitions without a set of rear speakers even in the car .. Put good quality ones up front & a small amp you'll never look back .. Folk make the mistake of swapping the speakers but really you should consider what the problem is .. The head unit is the most important thing in the car so as long as that's ok your sound will be ok ..


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

EcosseGP said:


> Like roscopervis says no need for rear speakers .. Won competitions without a set of rear speakers even in the car .. Put good quality ones up front & a small amp you'll never look back .. Folk make the mistake of swapping the speakers but really you should consider what the problem is .. The head unit is the most important thing in the car so as long as that's ok your sound will be ok ..


Indeed, but not only going out and buying 'better' ones but also getting these matched appropriately to your listening requirements and also to each other.

It's almost as complicated as choosing the right LSP!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi 
I want to keep everything original, i've heard that the BMW "business" stereo is a bit naff.
Also if I change the head unit I loose the CD changer in the back.
Better off getting a small amp with speakers. I don't want a load of base just quality at a reasonable price.
Any suggestions??? Cheers Guys!!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

You will probably find that the upgraded stereo options include an amplified installed somewhere - I know the upgrade for mine includes replacing the 4-channel amp under a seat, so the head unit isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Demetri said:


> Hi
> I want to keep everything original, i've heard that the BMW "business" stereo is a bit naff.
> Also if I change the head unit I loose the CD changer in the back.
> Better off getting a small amp with speakers. I don't want a load of base just quality at a reasonable price.
> Any suggestions??? Cheers Guys!!


I changed the head unit and yes you do loose the cd changer but its crap anyway. 
I had the stage one upgrade as my previous post above. Also i fitted a FLi 10inch active sub in the boot. This was more than enough for me, the quality was 100 times better compared to standard HK system


----------

